

This is Your Brain on One Page: Workflowy (YC S10) - razin
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/23/this-is-your-brain-on-one-page-workflowy-yc-summer-2010/

======
evizaer
Has it gotten better over the past three months?

I used to use Workflowy every day, but moved back to Freemind a few months ago
and can't imagine going back to workflowy. I'm generally on machines where I
can freely install software, and I don't use a smartphone for viewing todo
lists, so freemind fits my needs. It's also much more flexible and can export
in a few nice ways (pdf and html, for instance).

------
trickjarrett
I love WorkFlowy. I admit I use it in waves, some days I don't open it, some
days I don't leave it. I do a great deal of planning and outlining in it, but
found I struggle when it comes to maintaining todo lists etc in there.

However the developers are great, they're responsive when I email them about
issues, and I advocate the app on twitter a fair bit. I look forward to
further innovations :)

